# How far can you walk in a day



## trentonjoe (Feb 24, 2004)

on a road if you have 30 ft movement?
20 ft movement?


----------



## Camarath (Feb 24, 2004)

From SRD

OVERLAND MOVEMENT
Characters covering long distances cross-country use overland movement. Overland movement is measured in miles per hour or miles per day. A day represents 8 hours of actual travel time. For rowed watercraft, a day represents 10 hours of rowing. For a sailing ship, it represents 24 hours.
Walk: A character can walk 8 hours in a day of travel without a problem. Walking for longer than that can wear him or her out (see Forced March, below).
Hustle: A character can hustle for 1 hour without a problem. Hustling for a second hour in between sleep cycles deals 1 point of nonlethal damage, and each additional hour deals twice the damage taken during the previous hour of hustling. A character who takes any nonlethal damage from hustling becomes fatigued.
A fatigued character can’t run or charge and takes a penalty of -2 to Strength and Dexterity. Eliminating the nonlethal damage also eliminates the fatigue.
Run: A character can’t run for an extended period of time.
Attempts to run and rest in cycles effectively work out to a hustle.
Terrain: The terrain through which a character travels affects how much distance he or she can cover in an hour or a day (see Table: Terrain and Overland Movement). A highway is a straight, major, paved road. A road is typically a dirt track. A trail is like a road, except that it allows only single-file travel and does not benefit a party traveling with vehicles. Trackless terrain is a wild area with no paths.
Forced March: In a day of normal walking, a character walks for 8 hours. The rest of the daylight time is spent making and breaking camp, resting, and eating.
A character can walk for more than 8 hours in a day by making a forced march. For each hour of marching beyond 8 hours, a Constitution check (DC 10, +2 per extra hour) is required. If the check fails, the character takes 1d6 points of nonlethal damage. A character who takes any nonlethal damage from a forced march becomes fatigued. Eliminating the nonlethal damage also eliminates the fatigue. It’s possible for a character to march into unconsciousness by pushing himself too hard.

Table: Movement and Distance	
	------- Speed -------	
	15 feet	20 feet	30 feet	40 feet	
One Round (Tactical)1					
Walk	15 ft.	20 ft.	30 ft.	40 ft.	
Hustle	30 ft.	40 ft.	60 ft.	80 ft.	
Run (x3)	45 ft.	60 ft.	90 ft.	120 ft.	
Run (x4)	60 ft.	80 ft.	120 ft.	160 ft.	
One Minute (Local)					
Walk	150 ft.	200 ft.	300 ft.	400 ft.	
Hustle	300 ft.	400 ft.	600 ft.	800 ft.	
Run (x3)	450 ft.	600 ft.	900 ft.	1,200 ft.	
Run (x4)	600 ft.	800 ft.	1,200 ft.	1,600 ft.	
One Hour (Overland)					
Walk	1-1/2 miles	2 miles	3 miles	4 miles	
Hustle	3 miles	4 miles	6 miles	8 miles	
Run	-	-	-	-	
One Day (Overland)					
Walk	12 miles	16 miles	24 miles	32 miles	
Hustle	-	-	-	-	
Run	-	-	-	-	

Table: Hampered Movement	
Condition	Additional Movement Cost	
Difficult terrain	x2	
Obstacle1	x2	
Poor visibility	x2	
Impassable	-	
1 May require a skill check	

Table: Terrain and Overland Movement	
Terrain 	Highway	Road or Trail	Trackless	
Desert, sandy	x1	x1/2	x1/2	
Forest	x1	x1	x1/2	
Hills	x1	x3/4	x1/2	
Jungle	x1	x3/4	x1/4	
Moor	x1	x1	x3/4	
Mountains	x3/4	x3/4	x1/2	
Plains	x1	x1	x3/4	
Swamp	x1	x3/4	x1/2	
Tundra, frozen	x1	x3/4	x3/4


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 24, 2004)

By the SRD:

30 ft, road through plains, moor, or forest: 24 miles
20 ft, road through plains, moor, or forest: 16 miles
30 ft, road through hills, jungle, mountains, swamp, or frozen tundra: 18 miles
20 ft, road through hills, jungle, mountains, swamp, or frozen tundra: 12 miles
30 ft, road through sandy desert: 12 miles
30 ft, road through sandy desert: 8 miles
30 ft, highway through forest, moor, plains, sandy desert, hills, jungle, swamp, or frozen tundra: 24 miles
20 ft, highway through forest, moor, plains, sandy desert, hills, jungle, swamp, or frozen tundra: 16 miles
30 ft, highway through mountains: 18 miles
20 ft, highway through mountains: 12 miles

A highway is a straight, major, paved road. A road is typically a dirt track.

Edit: Beaten by Camarath!


----------



## dcollins (Feb 24, 2004)

Daily movement: Speed x 10 x 8 miles.
Modified by terrain.


----------



## jgsugden (Feb 24, 2004)

dcollins said:
			
		

> Daily movement: Speed x 10 x 8 miles.
> Modified by terrain.



Uhhhh .. so a character that moves has a movement of 30 ft can move 30 ft X 10 X 8 miles = 240 feet miles?   

I think you mean speed / 10 ft X 8 miles. So 30 ft / 10 ft X 8 miles = 24 miles. Or 4 miles in a day per five feet of speed.


----------

